# Kegerator build



## Wigarus (5/12/13)

Hi guys thought I would post up some pics of the kegerator I'm building...


It's a beastie of an old Kelvinator with the handle and trim piece removed. Tried cleaning off the whiteboard marker but lost enthusiasm so hacked away at it with some 60 grit.









Applied liquid nails in the stickiest way possible...






and clamped a bunch of 6mm MDF over it all. The MDF is actually over hanging the back of the fridge by about 70mm so that I can hide the coils, I'm planning on having this inside and want it to look nice 












I bought a bunch of 3mm clear float glass cut to the sizes I wanted and painted it with grey wall paint. 

Watched Kenny Powers while the paint was drying


----------



## Wigarus (5/12/13)

Ok, so first I liquid nailed some 3mm MDF to the door to frame where the glass was going so I didn't have to buzz down a bunch of architrave later. Ten I put the first piece of glass on with double sided tape.
Oh also I had sprayed where the door seals with black rustoleum. 





I made a mistake when I measured and ordered the top piece of glass so I cut 100mm off it and cut it in half. Otherwise the taps would have been at around 800mm afl and that is too low I reckon. 






Side pieces of glass on also the timber surround to the door.




Architrave on the sides 





Architrave on the front






Panel for the taps and drip trays.




Still need to buy the taps and drip tray, I will be buying either three or 4 basic taps from connor Breware in the next couple of days but haven't been able to find a drip tray that I like yet. Then I just need to do the other side and the top and I can start to varnish it.


----------



## CoopsOz (5/12/13)

Looking good Mate, keep the pics coming.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## popmedium (5/12/13)

Wow this looks great! Can't wait to see what it comes out like. Keep the photos coming!

Joel


----------



## Wigarus (10/12/13)

Hi guys a few more photos. 


I didn't get a good photo of all the architrave on before I did the first stain. 





















I still need to do another stain and then varnish everything. Then I plan on putting a frost film on the sides.

I'm also thinking that I want to cut the splashback on the drip tray so that it is shorter and fits better with less flex in it. I reckon it should have a 3rd hole in the centre anyway. 

Then I also need to do all the lines and make the inside nice and tidy.


----------



## Cocko (10/12/13)

Amazing. Looks killer Wigarus!


Good to see the original 'artwork' made it back.. :lol:


Awesome.


----------



## real_beer (11/12/13)

Daleks chillin' out at their local.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (20/12/13)

That wood trim is sensational. Surely this is a cleaver ruse to get the shed kegerator access to the lounge/kitchen or bedroom without SWMBO realising whats happening...

Is that a metal lathe in the pic above the dogs head?


----------



## Cube (21/12/13)

If I didn't have a kegerator I'll copy this however I'd go all wood and paint it blue. Tardis ale anyone?

That belongs in the lounge Wigarus.


----------



## Wigarus (13/1/14)

Sorry for not replying earlier...

The latest pics of it finished and inside the house and full. 








I have only brewed 3 beers so far and I have a Coopers Canadian Blonde fermenting at the moment. I added some Cascade hops and some LDME. I'm going to call it a slutty Anna Paquin 






real_beer said:


> Daleks chillin' out at their local.
> 
> 
> 
> tardis.jpg





Cube said:


> If I didn't have a kegerator I'll copy this however I'd go all wood and paint it blue. Tardis ale anyone?
> 
> That belongs in the lounge Wigarus.


Also pretty proud to admit I had no idea what a Tardis or a Dalek was until I googled it. 






CONNOR BREWARE said:


> That wood trim is sensational. Surely this is a cleaver ruse to get the shed kegerator access to the lounge/kitchen or bedroom without SWMBO realising whats happening...
> 
> Is that a metal lathe in the pic above the dogs head?


Yes it is. I'm not a machinist but I bought a mill and a lathe about 5 years ago when I was really into modding motorbikes and stuff more as a hobby than anything else but they come in very handy. 

Over those 5 years I have become reasonably competent with them both but I'm not very quick.


----------



## tricache (13/1/14)

Stuff the fridge...I want to see that Mustang in the background! :icon_drool2:


----------



## maxim0200 (13/1/14)

stuff the mustang! i want that lathe!


----------

